# my poor sisters dog



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

well today we got a call from my sister that her dog Zeus (a bulldog) wasint wanting to walk and was limping, so me and my mom went and picked him up and took him to the ER vets office right down the road, my sister would've took him but she has a 1 and a half year old son and that wouldint have been fun :roll: . anyways we waited 4 hours just to be seen and they think he has a torn Ligament or how ever you spell it, so they give us some pain killers and said let him rest for a week and see how things go,  but if that dosint work he will have to have surgery and it will cost like 5,000 :shock: and its going to be very hard for my sister and us to pay that, but anyways sorry for the long post, im just really upset about it and hope he makes a full and fast recovery. :| so every one please pray for Zeus, my sister, and her family, they really need it,  

Thanks so much!

*Anna*


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear about Zeus! I hope he makes a speedy recovery.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

zeus is in my prayers.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope zues gets well!


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Poor Zeus!!
Did they take any x-ray or anything? 

Hopefully he will get better soon!
My brother's boxer, Lefty, had two torn ACLs and needed surgery - that was not fun for that big boy.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

thanks everone!
and no they didint take an X-ray yet. they said if there is no inprovement in the next week they will take more test and do an x-ray, :| the poor guy is 85 pounds so having to only use three legs isint the easyist fo the big dude, and hes only 2 years old so he wants to run and play but he cant


----------

